# Phantom Black TDI S-Line With Pics



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi guys, im new to the forum and thought i'd pop in and say hello.

Pick this up on monday,


























































I had a modified Leon Cupra R running about 360bhp before this but soon got fed up of the low 20mpg figures it was rewarding me with :evil: I considered the TTS but couldn't be doing with the low 20's again so finally opted for the 50mpg+ oil burner. Drives nice and im loving the quattro grip, much smoother than the wheel hop and spin of fwd, im just needing to get used to the 4500-5000 shifts :lol:

I probably wont do much with this car, but will get a Revo/CC remap to bump it upto 200-210hp and that should do me fine. 2 little 1's in the back so i think my boyracer days are over for the time being. Im really pleased with it, ill probably partially debadge the back leaving just the rings and although i initially wanted the Ibis White, i think the black looks much more classier. (Buggar to keep clean though)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and welcome to the TDI massive!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate

Nice to see someone who is used to high BHP go slightly more sensible and get the TDi, nice one mate, welcome to the TDi MaSsIvE! :twisted:

I would recommend the remap buddy, im sure jammyd would aswell


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Welcome to the forum mate
> 
> Nice to see someone who is used to high BHP go slightly more sensible and get the TDi, nice one mate, welcome to the TDi MaSsIvE! :twisted:
> 
> I would recommend the remap buddy, im sure jammyd would aswell


Yes Yes I would


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, nice colour. 8)


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Cheers guys, any particular map that you would reccomend?

I phoned custom code on friday but they have not yet got a map written for this ECU yet, i see P-Torque have a map written, but a bit far for me (Aberdeen) any news on Revo software?

Tdi has been with us over a year now, i thought the top tuners would have had this ECU cracked by now, is the DPF an issue like it is on the other 170 vag engines?


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------

